# The hk citizen want to meet fd



## Derekdkon (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi guys 

I'm sorry that I came for some request. 
I want to find some foreign people to be a friend.
Because I want to practice my English honestly 

I'm 18 years old boy and I can be your tour guid if you don't mind haha
Could you please help me? Thanks a lot 

Derek


----------

